# Pork belly



## lemons87 (May 20, 2017)

Tomorrow i am smoking a pork belly for the first time. I had a 6.5 lb belly to start with. I cut it in half as i wanted to smoke a slab and the other half i cubed up and am going to make burnt ends with. My questions is about the slab portion. Do i need to smoke it fat side down or up. Im thinking cook until it gets to 195° internal temp or am i way off here. Im wanting to slice it. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thabks


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2017)

I have only done a slab once,not the greatest not much meat. Smoked till it looked great then tossed on the gasser to crisp and render out some extra fat. Neither I or the wife really cared for it way to rich for us. I had some that was braised and not sure what was done after that or if it was just a better hunk of meat it was terrific as tacos. I do want to give it another try hope yours turns out I think trying half and half is a good call.


----------



## lemons87 (May 21, 2017)

20170521_154552.jpg



__ lemons87
__ May 21, 2017






The slab of pork belky at 165° time to wrap in foil and finish until 195. 3.5 hrs at this point 













20170521_152807.jpg



__ lemons87
__ May 21, 2017






The burnt ends at 3 hrs. Put in a pan Added 1/2 cup of brown sugar, half a stick of butter and some honey. Wrapped and put in for another hour or so. Shaping up to be amazing. Been smoking at 250.


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2017)

I've never used belly for anything but bacon and Pancetta (more bacon).
I'm curious to see how this turns out...


----------



## lemons87 (May 21, 2017)

20170521_171006.jpg



__ lemons87
__ May 21, 2017


















20170521_171003.jpg



__ lemons87
__ May 21, 2017






Phenomenal. 5 hrs and bam you got melt in your mouth goodness.


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2017)

Any sliced shots of the slab?:drool


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2017)

I may have to try the burnt end thing. I guess the brown sugar and butter got me...
Point!


----------



## lemons87 (May 21, 2017)

Unfortunately i was to worried about eating and didnt get any sliced shots of the slab. I can tell you this. Its very fatty, but it tastes very good. The fat melts in your mouth as it shoukd. I like fat so it doesnt bother me. Some people may not like the amount of fat.


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2017)

lemons87 said:


> Unfortunately i was to worried about eating and didnt get any sliced shots of the slab. I can tell you this. Its very fatty, but it tastes very good. The fat melts in your mouth as it shoukd. I like fat so it doesnt bother me. Some people may not like the amount of fat.



Glad it turned out for you!


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2017)

lemons87 said:


> Unfortunately i was to worried about eating and didnt get any sliced shots of the slab. I can tell you this. Its very fatty, but it tastes very good. The fat melts in your mouth as it shoukd. I like fat so it doesnt bother me. Some people may not like the amount of fat.


I love fat, especially when it's crispy!


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2017)

I'm going to try this today. I cut a 5# rectangle out of a 9# belly yesterday to make Pancetta and have 4 pieces around 5" square.
I was wondering what to do with it.
Thanks for the idea!
Thumbs Up


----------



## kayab (May 29, 2017)

Me too! Here in the Philippines we are big on Pork Belly.  We enjoy it as chicahron (pork cracklings) and as  Barbeque. I want to try this smoked version soon.


----------



## lemons87 (May 29, 2017)

Im curious to see how you all like it. The cubes turned out amazing for me.


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2017)

kayab said:


> Me too! Here in the Philippines we are big on Pork Belly.  We enjoy it as chicahron (pork cracklings) and as  Barbeque. I want to try this smoked version soon.


One of these days show us the Philippines version, kayeb. I know I would love to see it!


----------

